# Plunging without a plunge router?



## imrichb (Jul 5, 2007)

I need to make a cut that requires plunging, but I only have a fixed base router at this time. Is this possible to do in a way that is safe and effective? Is there a specific technique recommended? 
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rich,

You can tip your cutter into the work. Hold the router so that one edge of the base is in contact with the work, start up the router and slowly lower the bit into the work. practice on some scrap first to get the feel for what your router is going to do.

Another way is to make a clearance hole first.

Hope this helps, work safe!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I've never owned a plunge base (until I recently bought the Craftsman combo) and have made probably hundreds of plunge cuts to start things like --- blind dados - mortises - v-groove trim on drawers and doors etc.
Rarely had any problems -- and when I did -- it was my own carelessness not the router.
The procedure is simple and KP described it well.
One other thing I have done
-- when I have a stop-block at the end of a cut and an edge guide along its length 
-- instead of tilting the router -- I hold it flat - press it into that corner and slide it down into the wood.
One trick I have learned is to be ready to begin your cut as soon as you have made the plunge --- lingering too long will likely leave you a burn spot to clean up.

As far as safe -
- I have learned the best way to stay safe - with ANY tool
Is to always know where the blade or point is and where all soft parts of your body are - 
- and to be sure the two are never in the same place.
Do this - and any tool (that doesnt explode or fall apart) is reasonably safe
Fail to do this and a tool as simple as a toothpick can send you to the dr.
Been there.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

The best way is to hang your router in a table. I do this all the time for things like mortises. You don't do the full depth at once, start with a small bite and then adjust the bit higher each time. You really are putting the wood into the bit, rather than the bit into the wood. Using stop blocks helps. If you want more details, just ask, it's hard to describe without knowing what you are wanting to plunge into.

~Julie~


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> The best way is to hang your router in a table.


With all due respect - 
Not necessarily.
In my case, for instance, most of the stuff I have had to do this kind of work on has been things like 24"x36" doors or 18"x72" cabinet sides.
For those I find it much more "safe and effective" to lay them flat on a workbench or across saw horses and bring my router to them -- rather than trying to jockey the wood around a table.

Plus - I just find it more comfortable to work when I can look down and see where the bit hits the wood ---- but _that_ is purely subjective.


Julie said:


> . . . You don't do the full depth at once, start with a small bite and then adjust the bit higher each time. . . . Using stop blocks helps.


DITTO both of those points -- true whether you work table mounted or handheld. 


Julie said:


> . . . it's hard to describe without knowing what you are wanting to plunge into.


That's the key --
Because there are cases - depending on the specific task -- that I would totally agree that table mounted would be a preferred way to go.


----------

